# DeKalb County GA AMR



## frdude1000 (Aug 21, 2013)

Does anyone know what happened with the EMS system in DeKalb County?  I know it used to be about half DeKalb Fire Rescue ambulances supplemented by about 14 Rural/Metro units.  Looking online, I saw some stuff about a contract with AMR to take over and lots of advertisements for DeKalb AMR online.  Any Atlanta people have info?


----------



## sdafbkfsdbkjdsf (Aug 27, 2013)

AMR won over the contract for dekalb, so now its dekalb AMR. They have nice new ambulances though lol


----------



## emt11 (Aug 30, 2013)

lill91210 said:


> AMR won over the contract for dekalb, so now its dekalb AMR. They have nice new ambulances though lol



Yes they are. While I don't work for AMR i have seen their trucks. They are 2013 E350's. Don't recall what kind of box. I'll try and find out later if I see one of their trucks today. They have electric stryker stretchers and powered stryker stairchairs. 

To the OP, AMR took over towards the beginning of August. Having won the contract. My company looked at the contract and it was said to have included a rather large amount of money to get into the county, along with buying Dekalb Fire Rescue(DFR) LP 15's for their Engines. DFR has and currently runs their own ambulances and will continue to do so until Oct. when the contract states that DFR will cease all ambulance operations that are run by the county. 

After a bit of looking about the money thing - DeKalb Fire Rescue Chief Edward O’Brien said the county is asking AMR for $55,000 to cover half a captain’s salary for someone to monitor response times and $35,000 to program radios and computers. The fire department is also seeking reimbursement from AMR for 911 communications fees related to EMS that are charged to the fire department. This is expected to be $620,000 annually.

Source : http://www.thecrier.net/news/article_41c15986-cd25-11e2-b9b6-0019bb2963f4.html

AMR's Dekalb trucks: https://sphotos-b-ord.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/p480x480/480203_10151508671197503_1473708669_n.jpg

Dekalb County's current ambulance: http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8018/7361064836_3ef712bb16_n.jpg

Note: Pictures do not belong to me


----------



## 2tonegator (Aug 30, 2013)

Do you think dekalb will stop transporting?  I have heard multiple times that they were supposed to stop over the last couple years, but that never happened.


----------



## emt11 (Aug 30, 2013)

2tonegator said:


> Do you think dekalb will stop transporting?  I have heard multiple times that they were supposed to stop over the last couple years, but that never happened.



From my understanding of the contract it is a requirement. I have also had several AMR employees tell me the same. That they are doing a lot of hiring due to taking over the whole county in October.


----------



## 2tonegator (Feb 4, 2014)

Do dekalb AMR emts get to tech or do they drive?


----------



## emt11 (Feb 4, 2014)

2tonegator said:


> Do dekalb AMR emts get to tech or do they drive?



They do not get to tech no matter if the call is BLS.


----------



## 2tonegator (Feb 4, 2014)

That sucks for the medics


----------



## emt11 (Feb 4, 2014)

2tonegator said:


> That sucks for the medics



Yep, my company does the same. It sucks for the medics and the emts


----------



## vc85 (Feb 4, 2014)

Why even hire EMT's in systems like that? Just go back to the old days of hiring MVO's (motor vehicle operators) and give them CPR/First Aid and some basic assist skills.  

I think one of the worst things is having skills and not being allowed to use them.  It is like a police department hiring a police officer, putting them through the academy and then telling them they can't carry a gun or make arrests.


----------



## emt11 (Feb 6, 2014)

vc85 said:


> Why even hire EMT's in systems like that? Just go back to the old days of hiring MVO's (motor vehicle operators) and give them CPR/First Aid and some basic assist skills.
> 
> I think one of the worst things is having skills and not being allowed to use them.  It is like a police department hiring a police officer, putting them through the academy and then telling them they can't carry a gun or make arrests.



We joke around with our supervisors saying the same thing, "you might as well just hire a driver". Most of our medics know the issue all to well, especially our medics that were emts in the system before they became medics and they sit on scene and allow us to do everything, unless its a critical patient in which we will usually end up starting an INT or IV with fluids, double check the electrodes to make sure their sticking, wait for the 12 lead to print then get going to the hospital.


----------



## FiremedicSC (Oct 11, 2016)

How much does a paramedic at dekalb AMR make per hour?


----------



## Terrellmac1 (Mar 1, 2017)

19 to 22


----------

